# snow plows



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I am thinking of expanding my landscaping business to do some snow removal.... The only piece of equiptment I have to do that is a motor grader in which i have used some for some of my clients. I am getting more people that keep asking me about plowing for them. I wanted to know if anyone can steer me in the right direction of a good plow that has a reasonable price. I live in Va. we don't seem to get alot of snow here lately. I wanted some plows that won't break the bank and are good plows ... if anyone can help me with this I would greatly appreciate it...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What would you be mounting the plow on? Truck? Tractor? Sport utility?


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

How large are the areas you anticipate plowing? Obviously larger areas would require larger equipment.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

You could get $250 as a sub for the motor grader. Call around and talk to the bigger snow removel contractors. They always are looking for bigger equipment. 

Other wise I would put a boss V plow on your 4x4 truck.


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I have ford f-250's and chevy c-70 dump trucks that I would be putting the plows on. I don't think i would be doing any really huge area's, Although V.D.O.T keeps asking me to be a snow removal agent for them. I just basically wanted to know what kind of plow they everyone thought was the best for the money.


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I have ford f-250's and chevy c-70 dump trucks that I would be putting the plows on. I don't think i would be doing any really huge area's, Although V.D.O.T keeps asking me to be a snow removal agent for them. I just basically wanted to know what kind of plow they everyone thought was the best for the money.


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

*snow plow trucks*

I have also thought about buying new trucks soon as well and wondered if I went to md or nc I could find alot more trucks with the plows already on them instead of ordering them from a dealer here in va ?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

Battle field ford in VA is your best choice for trucks with plows on them. I can't find any thing I want in MD. 

Best to worse snow plow by industry standards:

Boss
Fisher
Blizzard
------------- Line that seperates the men from the boys. 
western
diamond
meyers
snowway

V plows by boss and fisher and the blizzard 810 plows are the most productive on parking lots. Straight blades are cheaper but are old and slow when doing parking lots. They really are only good for driveways and streets.


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

*snow plow*

do you know what city battle field ford is in ? or the zip code ?


----------

